# Filtration Help



## beast28 (Jun 13, 2013)

i just got a 48Lx18Wx21H fish tank and was wondering if 2 empire 400 bio wheel filters would be strong enough for the tank. the tank is going to hold about 12 baby (1.5inch long 
)red belly piranhas. will this be a good filtration set up for them?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

First of all, I think you meant Emperor 400 biowheel, right?!...not empire...but yes, you have a 75 gallon tank and that is plenty of filtration!...







...You are getting well over 10X's the turnover rate with the two filters!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes beast it should be plenty. actually sounds very optimal to me. any issues or more questions feel free to ask


----------

